
Docker for Data Science – A Step by Step Guide - Dean-DAGsHub
https://dagshub.com/blog/setting-up-data-science-workspace-with-docker/
======
Dean-DAGsHub
I wrote a short article explaining why using Docker for dat science makes
sense, and a short step-by-step guide on how to setup an ML workspace
including a bunch of great tools easily.

I'd love to hear if you have any questions.

------
masteruvpuppetz
One of your links is broken

~~~
Dean-DAGsHub
Thanks for pointing it out. Fixed now.

